# Can I make a 67 Tempest Conv into a good GTO clone?



## Kgoings (Oct 9, 2007)

Are the body's the same? Its actually a Tempest Custom??


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

basically the same,but doesn't the Tempest have those vents on the quarter panel behind the door?
If not you only need to change the front end,hood,and tail lights to get it to look like a GTO


----------



## Kgoings (Oct 9, 2007)

what do you change on the front end? the grill is pretty much the only thing right?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Kgoings said:


> what do you change on the front end? the grill is pretty much the only thing right?


Remove the pontiac letters from the header panel and remove the parking lights from the bumper. On the side, remove the 326 badge, install the correct molding on the bottom of the car along the fender, rocker panel and rear quarter. Add a GTO badge to the rear quarter.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

no the tempest and tempest custom do not have the (fish gills) in the rear 1/4 the 67 lemans is the one with theme


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would leave it a Convertable Tempest Custom, those cars are getting more rare then the GTOs.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

:agree
I agree with Rukee on this one...I've seen these cars go for as much as GTOs if they are stock. I wouldn't mind having one:cool
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No reason to clone it. Enjoy it as the cool car that it is! At a show, among the many GTO's, you'll probably get MORE attention because it's different. I agree with the above comments: stock Leman's and Tempest's are getting rare these days. Some should be left intact for historical preservation. If you clone the car, it will just be a clone. A lot of work to weld in a new tail panel, and hoods, grillles, and rear bumpers are $$$, as well as tail lights. If you're set on a GTO, you should get one. BTW: speaking of cloning, has anybody seen a NON SS El Camino recently? I haven't seen one in about 15 years!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

I Wont Clone It There Already Enough Clones As There Is


----------

